# LHB535 making teapot whistling sound



## Manlee06 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello all,

I bought a LBH535 home theater system almost a year ago. I unfortanetly however did not buy a 1 year warrenty on the system and I have come across a problem that I have put up with for a while now. When I start up my home theater system everything seems normal as expected. When I execute a program on my computer that enables audio however... I begin to hear a teapot-like whistling sound from 3 of the 5 speakers. After the audio program has been closed the sound lingers for a few minutes and then stops. On my middle most speakers which looks horizontaly shaped it sounds like it comes from the center most cone. I am not really knowledgable of home theater systems or even speakers, but I read somewhere that it could be a air leak in the cone? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Does this happen with anything on your computer that has audio, or just a certain program? Does your computer have an active mic, and if yes, can you confirm that what you're hearing isn't feedback?


----------



## Manlee06 (Nov 18, 2011)

After some more testing it seems as if it happens from anything creating sound. If I switch it to AUX for cable and turn the volume all the way down I can still hear the sound... and no mic plugged in.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

All I can say is good luck! Hopefully someone's got some experience with a similar problem. If your system & speakers are connected properly, the problem you're having isn't good news. If it were a more expensive device I'd recommend you get it serviced, but you'll definitely want a quote first... the repairs could be close to the cost of replacement.


----------

